# Where to sell used airbrush?



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Try taxidermy.net.
Hard to understand how a site as big as AT doesn’t have a general “for sale” classified forum.


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks and I agree!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

taxidermy. net


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

AT has the area under general accessories and hunting item. There stuff in there thats not hunting related. My guess is that alot of ATers would love to have an airbrush too paint there bows and accessories.


----------



## freebird134 (Feb 8, 2009)

Taxidermy.net worked like a charm. Already sold, paid, and shipped! Thanks guys!


----------

